# Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra Download Links



## Geomir

Hello everyone! I purchased Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra at July 4, 2019. I used it a little bit, I was not excited at all, and I removed it from my drive to save a little space, waiting for some future update, hoping to make the product more "polished" and fixing some problems and bugs. Even if that update never came (and most probably will never come), and even if I own much more detailed orchestral libraries anymore, I would like to give ASO a second chance.

So I enter my Sonic Scores account being sure that I will be able to download it again! I was surprised (more like shocked!) to see that my download links were permanently expired and the page was redirected to their store page so I can buy ASO again! Has anyone encountered this? 

Is it even possible that my ASO expired permanently? Where can I find the official ASO download links in my Sonic Scores account? I have tried every page and sub-page! I cannot find anything! They have download links only for Overture 5 and Score Writer 5!

P.S. I have already posted that in their Official Forums, but I don't think I will ever get a reply from them. They never replied to my messages from 2019... They seem very inactive the last months...


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> Hello everyone! I purchased Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra at July 4, 2019. I used it a little bit, I was not excited at all, and I removed it from my drive to save a little space, waiting for some future update, hoping to make the product more "polished" and fixing some problems and bugs. Even if that update never came (and most probably will never come), and even if I own much more detailed orchestral libraries anymore, I would like to give ASO a second chance.
> 
> So I enter my Sonic Scores account being sure that I will be able to download it again! I was surprised (more like shocked!) to see that my download links were permanently expired and the page was redirected to their store page so I can buy ASO again! Has anyone encountered this?
> 
> Is it even possible that my ASO expired permanently? Where can I find the official ASO download links in my Sonic Scores account? I have tried every page and sub-page! I cannot find anything! They have download links only for Overture 5 and Score Writer 5!
> 
> P.S. I have already posted that in their Official Forums, but I don't think I will ever get a reply from them. They never replied to my messages from 2019... They seem very inactive the last months...



I had the same experience, a few months back. However, I think the developer got back to me within a few days with the links. Given the current situation, I'm guessing that process may take a little longer, but it's probably worth giving it a shot.


----------



## Olivier1024

sonicscores manage their forum in a not so usual way. sonicscores delete the message from the user, so it's not easy to get an answer.
Here is my experience with sonicscores https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-40-off-amadeus-overture.87723/#post-4472569.
Hope you will get an answer.


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> Is it even possible that my ASO expired permanently?



I imagine the developer would prefer to encourage customers to back up their libraries (Costs, I'm guessing), and so doesn't leave them as freely downloadable. But, as I said, if you contact him directly he should link you to the download directory.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> I imagine the developer would prefer to encourage customers to back up their libraries (Costs, I'm guessing), and so doesn't leave them as freely downloadable. But, as I said, if you contact him directly he should link you to the download directory.


Thank you for your information. Maybe there is a little hope after all. Sadly when I contacted them directly (through their support by email and through FB message) I did not get any reply... never...

That's why I posted my question here, and in their Official forum. Maybe some simple user could be able to help me faster than them.

The only thing I can do it wait... Mostly out of curiosity.


----------



## Geomir

Olivier1024 said:


> sonicscores manage their forum in a not so usual way. sonicscores delete the message from the user, so it's not easy to get an answer.
> Here is my experience with sonicscores https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-40-off-amadeus-overture.87723/#post-4472569.
> Hope you will get an answer.


I am also not very happy with their support system (actually there is no support)! But not being able to offer a 10 GB library download through your account, like all other companies in the world do, this is totally unprofessional and annoying.

I did not want to speak bad about them, because I was sure it was my fault that I could not see it! I preferred to believe that I have some kind of blindness instead of their inability to offer the download links in an automatic way, like everyone does! I was sure it was in front of me in my account but I could not see it!

Anyway, if they choose to abandon their customers, their customers will abandon them also...


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> Thank you for your information. Maybe there is a little hope after all. Sadly when I contacted them directly (through their support by email and through FB message) I did not get any reply... never...
> 
> That's why I posted my question here, and in their Official forum. Maybe some simple user could be able to help me faster than them.
> 
> The only thing I can do it wait... Mostly out of curiosity.



Ah, gotcha! I hadn't realised you'd already contacted them directly.

I just checked, and i actually have the link to the RAR downloads. Failing that, of course it'd be possible to upload the library to you, in parts.

I assume you still have a record of the serial number, right?


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> I am also not very happy with their support system (actually there is no support)! But not being able to offer a 10 GB library download through your account, like all other companies in the world do, this is totally unprofessional and annoying.



Well, if they are going to be charged every time a user wants a download, I can understand them making the user jump through a few hoops. It would be different if they were a large company, but I get the impression that is not the case.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> Ah, gotcha! I hadn't realised you'd already contacted them directly.
> 
> I just checked, and i actually have the link to the RAR downloads. Failing that, of course it'd be possible to upload the library to you, in parts.
> 
> I assume you still have a record of the serial number, right?


LOL you see, I was right! Simple people can help you faster than Sonic Scores non-existent support system! Yes I have everything, including my serial number! Actually maybe I will not even need it, I mean the product is already registered permanently in my Native Access Account.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> Well, if they are going to be charged every time a user wants a download, I can understand them making the user jump through a few hoops. It would be different if they were a large company, but I get the impression that is not the case.


Why to be charged?


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> Why to be charged?



Because I'm assuming they are paying hosting and also having to pay for the amount of data that's being downloaded.

There are companies in the industry (Very large companies) who, after a small period of time, expect the customer to pay to download libraries again; even for libraries that are less than 10 gig. They do this to offset what it costs them to host and traffic all that data. So it would make sense that a small developer would also have to pay for the traffic.


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> LOL you see, I was right! Simple people can help you faster than Sonic Scores non-existent support system! Yes I have everything, including my serial number! Actually maybe I will not even need it, I mean the product is already registered permanently in my Native Access Account.



Haha! Are you calling me simple?  

Just kidding!

When was the last time you contacted them?


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> Haha! Are you calling me simple?
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> When was the last time you contacted them?


Hahaha unless you work for Sonic Scores, that makes you a simple user for in this thread only! In all the rest you are a King! 

I posted today a few hours earlier in their official support forum. Just a few people seem to read it, but no one replied so far. I read in other recent threads that their support have gone quiet (in a deadly-quiet way) for the last weeks. Maybe it's a Covid-19 related issue, most probably not.

But thank you for your good will to help!


----------



## el-bo

Sorry! I meant the last time you contacted them directly.

I'm not trying to be difficult. I just want to make sure I'm not stepping on any toes, here.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> Sorry! I meant the last time you contacted them directly.
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult. I just want to make sure I'm not stepping on any toes, here.


What exactly do you mean "directly"? I sent them last year (literally at 2019) one email through their official contact page and another private message in FB, and still no reply.


----------



## el-bo

I'll send you a 'pm'.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> I'll send you a 'pm'.


Thank you very much! You have been very helpful! And now BEFORE I even check your pm, here is a screenshot of my Native Access Account:





You NEVER implied that I am lying or something, but since we don't know each other in person (I am speaking in general about the Forum), I think it's good to let people know that I really own Amadeus.


----------



## el-bo

Geomir said:


> Thank you very much! You have been very helpful! And now BEFORE I even check your pm, here is a screenshot of my Native Access Account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You NEVER implied that I am lying or something, but since we don't know each other in person (I am speaking in general about the Forum), I think it's good to let people know that I really own Amadeus.



Thanks!

I'm quite a new member, but I've been lurking here for quite a while. And because I was looking for libraries to supplement ASO, I got to see you in many of the threads. So, I was in no doubt that you owned it 

Clearly you've had your issues with theblibrary. Hopefully, this time you can see past your misgivings and come to like it as much as the rest of us...or at least like enough of it to justify the relatively small amount it costs!

Have fun!


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm quite a new member, but I've been lurking here for quite a while. And because I was looking for libraries to supplement ASO, I got to see you in many of the threads. So, I was in no doubt that you owned it
> 
> Clearly you've had your issues with it. Hopefully, this time you can see past your misgivings and come to like it as much as the rest of us...or at least find enough of it to justify the relatively small amount it costs!
> 
> Have fun!


It's the low cost and small footprint that makes it a nice "value-for-money" library. It just doesn't get the support that it deserves. For example the promised update to fix all the bugs, problems, tonality issues, etc. never made it... And judging from this "deadly silence", it will never do... Let's hope that I will be proven wrong!


----------



## abaudio

Wow, I am obviously not the only one having trouble to re-download the files, I encountered the same issue. I had no backup (normally I do, so I have no clue why I didn't make those) and the files seem corrupted, many samplefiles had been lost. My mail also hasn't been replied (yet) and now after reading this, I start to doubt if they ever will. I also saw this post on the official forum. Anyway, is anyone willing to help me out as well? If the screenshot of my NI is required, I of course will make one. It really would save my day! Thanks already!


----------



## el-bo

abaudio said:


> Wow, I am obviously not the only one having trouble to re-download the files, I encountered the same issue. I had no backup (normally I do, so I have no clue why I didn't make those) and the files seem corrupted, many samplefiles had been lost. My mail also hasn't been replied (yet) and now after reading this, I start to doubt if they ever will. I also saw this post on the official forum. Anyway, is anyone willing to help me out as well? If the screenshot of my NI is required, I of course will make one. It really would save my day! Thanks already!



When was the last time you tried to contact the developer, directly by email or site support?


----------



## MartinH.

@sonicscores: This forum has been recommending Amadeus quite often to beginners, who were asking for a good entry library. I have a feeling that if you can't get the people in this thread sorted out and improve your general support responsiveness, that these recommendations will stop at some point, because too many people will feel like they got burnt by you and feel a need to tell others about it. 
I understand that bandwidth costs money and Amadeus is already a very affordable library, but at least a paid option to get new download links should be available.


----------



## Geomir

MartinH. said:


> @sonicscores: This forum has been recommending Amadeus quite often to beginners, who were asking for a good entry library. I have a feeling that if you can't get the people in this thread sorted out and improve your general support responsiveness, that these recommendations will stop at some point, because too many people will feel like they got burnt by you and feel a need to tell others about it.
> I understand that bandwidth costs money and Amadeus is already a very affordable library, but at least a paid option to get new download links should be available.


Of course they have this paid option: they redirect you to their e-store so you can buy the library again!

(yes sarcasm was intended here, but of course NOT against you!)


----------



## el-bo

MartinH. said:


> @sonicscores: This forum has been recommending Amadeus quite often to beginners, who were asking for a good entry library. I have a feeling that if you can't get the people in this thread sorted out and improve your general support responsiveness, that these recommendations will stop at some point, because too many people will feel like they got burnt by you and feel a need to tell others about it.
> I understand that bandwidth costs money and Amadeus is already a very affordable library, but at least a paid option to get new download links should be available.



I just sent a pm to the developer, here on V.I.C. Hopefully, he'll turn up here, soon.


----------



## Geomir

el-bo said:


> I just sent a pm to the developer, here on V.I.C. Hopefully, he'll turn up here, soon.


I suggest you send them your CV as well, you have been really helpful with this, plus you are doing their job!


----------



## abaudio

el-bo said:


> When was the last time you tried to contact the developer, directly by email or site support?


I can't find it back, but I did send it through their site support. That was a few days ago. I got alarmed by the message of the other poster, so I did not want to wait (and then eventually forget about it in these busy times) and posted my question here.

EDIT: I remember now that there wasn't any email address to send to (I just was checking things again), so I went to my purchase and found the sales department's addy. Just sent it there now. Still of course it is weird they do not show this first message in my account or through confirmated mail. Anyway, I hope I can get it solved soon...


----------



## el-bo

abaudio said:


> I can't find it back, but I did send it through their site support. That was a few days ago. I got alarmed by the message of the other poster, so I did not want to wait (and then eventually forget about it in these busy times) and posted my question here.
> 
> EDIT: I remember now that there wasn't any email address to send to (I just was checking things again), so I went to my purchase and found the sales department's addy. Just sent it there now. Still of course it is weird they do not show this first message in my account or through confirmated mail. Anyway, I hope I can get it solved soon...



Ok! I'm sure he'll get in contact with you. According to his profile, he was logged-in to these forums, a few weeks ago.

If it looks to be dragging on, I'll sort you out


----------



## abaudio

el-bo said:


> Ok! I'm sure he'll get in contact with you. According to his profile, he was logged-in to these forums, a few weeks ago.
> 
> If it looks to be dragging on, I'll sort you out


Superb! I will wait a bit more then . I hope the sales addy is the way to go. If I am wrong in using that address, please tell me. Thanks also for the offer.

*EDIT You were right, I got his message. Thanks for the fast and positive replies. As a newbie on this forum (made my profile just to ask this question), I guess I may stick around as I am very pleased how stuff went! Thanks!


----------



## el-bo

abaudio said:


> *EDIT You were right, I got his message. Thanks for the fast and positive replies. As a newbie on this forum (made my profile just to ask this question), I guess I may stick around as I am very pleased how stuff went! Thanks!



Great stuff! Glad you have it sorted. 

I'm also new here. Seems like a decent crowd. But be careful! Reading threads can be an expensive pastime


----------



## sonicscores

To all: If your old download links have expired, just send an email to sonic scores with your request for a new link. Expiring download links were only in the beginning and I am pretty sure the links on new purchases are permanent. And of course, always make backups of anything downloaded to prevent having to request new ones in the future.


----------



## el-bo

sonicscores said:


> To all: If your old download links have expired, just send an email to sonic scores with your request for a new link. Expiring download links were only in the beginning and I am pretty sure the links on new purchases are permanent. And of course, always make backups of anything downloaded to prevent having to request new ones in the future.


----------



## Syneast

Is the download supposed to take a really really long time? I've tried to download the smaller of the files (197mb) for about 4 hours now on a robust fiber connection, and I'm not even sure if anything is happening. It just says "download in progress" and I get no progress bar or any other indication to what's happening.


----------



## sonicscores

It really depends on your internet connection speed.
Downloading 12 GB could take from one to three hours.
You might try disabling any anti-virus software.
You can test your download speed using www.speedtest.net.
Also only download one file at a time.

We have not had any issues reported on this and we sell several a day, so most likely the problem is at your end.

Good Luck


----------



## Syneast

Thanks @sonicscores ! It turns out I had to turn off my VPN for it to start downloading. I had completely forgotten that it was turned on.  Now it takes me about 5 mins to download 2 GB so I should be playing around with Amadeus soon!


----------



## sonicscores

Glad to hear that the problem has been resolved.


----------

